# Windaube sans Bootcamp



## Vivid (14 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

Je découvre...

Bonne journée.


----------



## Locke (14 Mars 2019)

Vivid a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je découvre...
> 
> Bonne journée.


Eh oui, je connais très bien ce lien, mais commence par bien lire le début, dont ceci...


> Il vous faut en préalable un PC ou Mac *déjà* sous Windows 10, 8.1, 7 pour réaliser votre clé d’installation de Windows,  créer une partition vierge pour installer l’OS de Microsoft, et, au final installer les pilotes spécifiques de votre Mac pour Windows (drivers).


...j'ai testé et ça n'a jamais fonctionné dans mon iMac 27 de 2015, comme toutes les autres méthodes d'ailleurs. La seule version qui ait vraiment fonctionné était Snow Leopard avec pas mal de commandes via le Terminal, dans un disque dur USB 3.0, mais depuis Lion, que nenni.


----------

